# The Bell Tree Weekly Awards



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 13, 2009)

The Bell Tree Weekly Awards







*What is this?*
The TBT Weekly Awards is a competition similar that encourages people to create useful and intelligent material on TBT. Every week, we'll select winners among three competitions, ranging from 'Topic of the Week' to 'Member of the Week'. You don't need to enter, because we'll look for you! You can nominate a thread, member, or art, however. Please read the FAQ before posting.


*Official signature add-ons:*

TBT WA Winner




http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b273/POKEFAB/tbtwawsa.png

TBT WA Staff




http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b273/POKEFAB/tbtwastaffsa.png

TBT WA Support




http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b273/POKEFAB/tbtwassa.png

Wear these in your signature to support us! We appreciate it!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 13, 2009)

*Current Competitions:*

Contest for 3/23/09-3/30/09:
TOTW:


MOTW:


AOTW:
Dark Bunny's 'Mai pics' (2)




_The numbers next to each entree designate the number of times they were nominated._


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 13, 2009)

*FAQ:*

_How will I know I've won?_
If you've won MOTW, you'll be PM'd with a letter of congratulations.
If you've won TOTW, your thread will be posted in.
If you've won AOTW, you'll be PM'd and your thread will be posted in.

_How do I enter/nominate?_
You don't need to enter, but you can nominate a thread/member/artwork. All you have to do is post here in this thread, saying which thread/member/artwork you'd like to nominate, a link to the topic/image/member page, which competition you'd like to nominate them for, and why.

_How can I get a staff position?_
Private message Fabioisonfire asking how.

_How can I win? What does it take?_
Winning any contest takes time; don't expect to win the first time around. Keep trying! Also, take time and put dedication into whatever you're doing to win. If judges see that the topic really means something to you, you're more likely to win.

_How many times can I win?_
You can win the contest in any category an unlimited amount of times, but you may only be eligible to win in any category you already have the week after you win.

_Which posts are eligible?_
Posts made anywhere on TBT are, as long as they are:

-Not a forum game
-Not a chat thread
-Not locked/deleted

_When does TBT WA start and end?_
TBT WA will start on Monday, and the contest for the week will end and results will be displayed the following Sunday.

_Can judges enter/win?_
Judges can enter/win a competition, but they may not judge in any competition they are entered/nominated in.

_Which members are eligible?_
All members of TBT are eligible as long as they:

-Have posted at least 10 times
-Not banned
-Not pending

_I need an idea for a thread._
Some ideas of threads that can win are:

-Guides
-Discussion topics
-Reviews
-Previews

_What does winning do for me?_
If you win any WA competition, you get:

-A great deal of respect among TBT
-You get to wear a cool TBT WA Winner signature add-on


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 13, 2009)

*Judges:*
_Private message Fabioisonfire for more information._

Fabioisonfire
"I'm looking for one thing and one thing only: quality."

Jubstan
_"If you put any effort in, and it has some quality to it."_


*Competitions:*
_Topic of the Week (TOTW):_
TOTW is a competition to decide who created the best topic of the week; whether it was funny, helpful, or informative, this was the must-read of the week. Note that all topics entered for the current week must have been created the same week.

_Member of the Week (MOTW):_
MOTW is a competition that decides who was the best member for the week; whether it was the one who helped out the most, the most intelligent one, or the funniest, it's all up to your nominations.

_Art of the Week (AOTW):_
AOTW is a competition of the arts; it can include anything from a signature, to an RP, to a fan-fic. Note that all topics entered for the current week must have been created the same week.


*Past Winners:*
Week of 3/16/09:
MOTW: Mickey (4)
TOTW: The Bell Tree Weekly Awards (3)
AOTW: Tyeforce's Zelda Tile (2)


*Contest News:*
03/14/09:
Contest thread pinned.

03/13/09:
Contest thread created


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2009)

I remember the older version. I'm glad to see this back!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 13, 2009)

Alright, feel free to start nominating. If you're interested in being a judge, drop me a private message.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice and cool idea Fabioisonfire.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 13, 2009)

Uh, wheres phailure of the week????


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 13, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Uh, wheres phailure of the week????


Right up your alley.

Also, new judge- Jubstan.

Maybe this'll get pinned again like the last one did.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 13, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So thats a category now????

WOO ^_^


----------



## Horus (Mar 13, 2009)

if you don't nominate me for a mod your a noob


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> if you don't nominate me for a mod your a noob


You obviously don't understand the nature of this competition at all.


----------



## Horus (Mar 13, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


peer pressure = i win


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOLNO.*

Peer Pressure doesn't fly well with Storm.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 13, 2009)

This'll be pretty cool.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice re-idea.

I'll never win though because a-lot people hate me here. ^_-


----------



## PaJami (Mar 13, 2009)

Is phailure of the week going to really be a topic?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 13, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Is phailure of the week going to really be a topic?


No.


----------



## Justin (Mar 13, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well good, I don't know how I would choose.


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post is epic win.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

Um... I hope everyone knows that you can start to nominate people/threads/art now.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 14, 2009)

I nominate Mickey, although he barely goes online anymore.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 14, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, thats my chance of winning gone


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Mar 14, 2009)

my award should be.....


Moat spamer for wii points...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay, seriously, enough discussing about what your award would be and what awards there should be and what not. That's not what this thread is for.

Get out there, post something great, and win.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2009)

I nominate DF for most intelligent user.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

Yay, pinned thanks to OddCrazyMe. <3


----------



## John102 (Mar 14, 2009)

I nominate "the bell tree weekly awards"  topic of the week. Does anybody second my nomination?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I nominate "the bell tree weekly awards"  topic of the week. Does anybody second my nomination?


 :throwingrottenapples: No.
I don't.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I nominate "the bell tree weekly awards"  topic of the week. Does anybody second my nomination?


I do.


----------



## John102 (Mar 14, 2009)

Toon][quote="john102 said:
			
		

> I nominate "the bell tree weekly awards"  topic of the week. Does anybody second my nomination?


 :throwingrottenapples: No.
I don't. [/quote]your right. I forgot to say why I nominated them. I nominate "the bell tree weekly awards" thread because it will boost the quality of posts threads on TBT.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 14, 2009)

Cat: Art

User: Tyeforce

Thread: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7138522/1/

Reason: It's a very nice piece of work


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Cat: Art
> 
> User: Tyeforce
> 
> ...


Is the Zelda Tile the art nomination or the thread nomination?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 14, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Zelda Tile would be the Nomination.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see. I though you were nominating a Cat for art of the week, Tyeforce for user of the week, and his tile thread for thread of the week. My bad.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 14, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfectly understandable. 

Tyeforce as a user...well...can be annoying at times, and the thread has some annoying stuff in it.


----------



## Dark (Mar 14, 2009)

I Nominate #Garrett For MOTW


----------



## Princess (Mar 14, 2009)

Dark said:
			
		

> I Nominate #Garrett For MOTW


this and i nominate darky too x]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 14, 2009)

Dark said:
			
		

> I Nominate #Garrett For MOTW


Thanks Dark, ^_- But it doesn't all matter if I win or lose.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Dark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please limit your nomination to one member per week.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 14, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay Cry...idc.


----------



## John102 (Mar 14, 2009)

I vote Mickey as member of the week.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 14, 2009)

i vote Cry as the member of the week!  :yay:


----------



## Chibz (Mar 14, 2009)

oh, this looks fun!


----------



## PaJami (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a question. If I become a judge, could I become nominated/nominate people?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I have a question. If I become a judge, could I become nominated/nominate people?


Yes.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay then. I'd like to nominate someone!
Catagory: Member of the Week
Name: DirtyD
Reason: He's been really nice to me. He's given out free stuff to help my treasure hunts and always jumps at an oportunity to help me. I'm pretty sure he's nice to most other members, also


----------



## Sarah (Mar 15, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Okay then. I'd like to nominate someone!
> Catagory: Member of the Week
> Name: DirtyD
> Reason: He's been really nice to me. He's given out free stuff to help my treasure hunts and always jumps at an oportunity to help me. I'm pretty sure he's nice to most other members, also


I second this. =D


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 15, 2009)

This looks like fun! =D


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good one.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow sounds awesome, better get on making some useful topics then


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 15, 2009)

Intresting times ok My nomination is Rockman because his threads are always very intresting.


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2009)

I nominate "If you think I'm hot" for Thread of the week.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7140133/1


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> I nominate "If you think I'm hot" for Thread of the week.
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7140133/1


Everybody second this NOW. Founder's orders.

</corruption>


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..okay then just garrett for this week


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 16, 2009)

How did Ray_lofstad win? He has it in his sig.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 16, 2009)

I vote MOTW Mickey


----------



## Tyler (Mar 16, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> I nominate "If you think I'm hot" for Thread of the week.
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7140133/1


*nominates*


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 16, 2009)

I nominate Tye's Zelda tile thing for AOTW


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 16, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> How did Ray_lofstad win? He has it in his sig.


He won nothing.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your right. I forgot to say why I nominated them. I nominate "the bell tree weekly awards" thread because it will boost the quality of posts threads on TBT.[/quote]Yes.
Now I second it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 16, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has the Winner Image in his sig. =P


----------



## John102 (Mar 16, 2009)

Toon][quote="john102 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your right. I forgot to say why I nominated them. I nominate "the bell tree weekly awards" thread because it will boost the quality of posts threads on TBT.[/quote]Yes.
Now I second it.[/quote]no, you third it.


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 16, 2009)

sweet! this looks cool, and wow i never knew that tyeforce was such an artist way to go!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 17, 2009)

I would like to nominate Mickey for Member of the week
 because  he NEVER posts anything stupid or pointless
 and most of his posts are helpful to others!


----------



## Placktor (Mar 17, 2009)

hey why am i not on there......<-- im not serious.....but if you want to put me on there please do<---also not being serious.....but if you wan.....


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 22, 2009)

Nominations closed for the week. Winners will be announced tomorrow. Thanks for voting!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 23, 2009)

And the winners are...

*TOTW:*
The Bell Tree Weekly Awards
_it will boost the quality of posts threads on TBT._ -john102

*MOTW:*
Mickey
_Mickey is my choice for MOTW because he is easily one of the more intelligent members on TBT for his thought-out posts and lack of 'empty' posts which contain nothing but 'lol that was cool' and other short worded phrases._ -Jubstan

*AOTW:*
Tyeforce's Zelda Tile
_It's apparent that a lot of work went into this, and I appreciate that._ -Fabioisonfire

Thanks for voting, everyone! Next week's contest begins... now!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 23, 2009)

AOTW 

User: Dark Bunny 

Topic: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7142874/6/#new

Reason: She is very fast and detailed in her drawings.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 23, 2009)

I wuld love to read and possiblly participate but i dont like to read essays


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 23, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> I wuld love to read and possiblly participate but i dont like to read essays


I can tell that this competition isn't _quite_ for you just by that post.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! ^_^ Too bad it couldn't have waited until I finished it, lol.


----------



## crakgenius (Mar 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone! ^_^ Too bad it couldn't have waited until I finished it, lol.


Well, you could always post the finished result and possibly win it again.  Anyway, congratulations!!  I agree completely with this one, you clearly deserved it.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AOTW
> 
> User: Dark Bunny
> 
> ...


I second this. Not only is she an artist, she is one of my best friends!


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2009)

Cmon guys.


----------



## Lewis (Mar 31, 2009)

I didnt noticed this before, Good idea though.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmm... It appears this suddenly died! Are the winners from whenever going to be announced?


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah... I was noticing this too.  I think there was a serious lack of nominations recently.


----------

